# NASA: Sonnensturm soll heute die Erde treffen



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu NASA: Sonnensturm soll heute die Erde treffen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: NASA: Sonnensturm soll heute die Erde treffen


----------



## byte512 (22. Januar 2012)

Auweia, Roland Emerich lässt grüßen...
Naja, mehr als Stromausfälle etc. sollte nicht passieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Ist schon der 21. Dezember, oder was?


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Januar 2012)

Bin mal gespannt was passiert


----------



## Kytyzow (22. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß müssen wir uns da keine Gedanken machen da wir nicht am Nordpol oder in der Nähe wohnen. Denn nur dort und über Südamerika ist der Schutz gering, bei uns darf eigentlich nichts passieren...


----------



## joraku (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist schon der 21. Dezember, oder was?


 

Hast du bei der Sci Fi Doku von Emmerich nicht aufgepasst? 
Dort war es zwar nicht direkt ein einziger Sonnensturm, aber durch die vielen Neutrinos, welche dann zufällig eine physikalische Reaktion gezeigt haben, hat sich der Erdkern erwärmt. Jetzt fängt es halt langsam an.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es erst jetzt gelesen, ist das schon vorbei und hat es Auswirkungen gegeben ?


----------



## Do Berek (22. Januar 2012)

Ähm...ich glaub ich lebe noch.Hm,Rechner auch noch, Internet geht genauso, Strom ist da also...nix passiert!


----------



## neflE (22. Januar 2012)

wars das schon?
Ich hab mich eigentlich auf Polarlichgter gefreut und Meinen PC hatte ich auch schon in Alu-Folie eingepackt 

Alles umsonst -.-


----------



## Tiz92 (22. Januar 2012)

Die Mayas haben sich verrechnet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> Hast du bei der Sci Fi Doku von Emmerich nicht aufgepasst?
> Dort war es zwar nicht direkt ein einziger Sonnensturm, aber durch die vielen Neutrinos, welche dann zufällig eine physikalische Reaktion gezeigt haben, hat sich der Erdkern erwärmt. Jetzt fängt es halt langsam an.


 
Hmm.. Neutrinos reagieren mit Atomen... hab ich was verpasst.


----------



## joraku (22. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm.. Neutrinos reagieren mit Atomen... hab ich was verpasst.



Ja, die Drehbuchautoren von "2012 - Der Film" haben sehr viel Zeit aufgewendet um möglichst genau zu recherchieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

joraku schrieb:


> Ja, die Drehbuchautoren von "2012 - Der Film" haben sehr viel Zeit aufgewendet um möglichst genau zu recherchieren.


 
Die Neutrinos verlassen das Innere der Sonne (das ja bedeutend dichter ist als das Innere der Erde) ungehindert, reagieren aber dann im Erdinneren und daraufhin erhitzt sich die Erde? 
Schon sehr komisch... 

Die Neutrinos machen in Wirklichkeit nichts, und die geladenen Partikel der Sonne reagieren wie immer mit dem Atomen in der Atmosphäre.
Vielleicht gibts mal Polarlichter etwas weiter südlich als gewöhnlich aber mehr wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß ist das Jahr 2012 das Jahr wo die Sonne am aktivsten ist, von daher werden da sicher im laufe des Jahres noch mehr kommen

von daher wird sicher nicht viel passieren


Mal was dazu:

Auch im Herbst 2003 waren Polarlichter bis in den Süden Deutschlands und in Österreich zu beobachten

Sonnenaktivität


mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Januar 2012)

Hmm.. wie kann im Herbst 2003 verstärkte Sonnenaktivität sein, wenn der Zyklus bei der Sonne 11 Jahre dauert?
Dann müsste ja erst im Herbst 2014 stärkere Aktivitäten erwartet werden und nicht 9 Jahre später. Schon sehr komisch.


----------



## onslaught (22. Januar 2012)

Die Sonne ist weiblich, also kommen die Zyklen nicht auf den Tag genau


----------



## Killer Mandarine (22. Januar 2012)

Geht die Welt/Erde jetzt eigentlich am 21. oder 23. Dezember unter?


----------



## ShiningDragon (22. Januar 2012)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Geht die Welt/Erde jetzt eigentlich am 21. oder 23. Dezember unter?


 
Am 22.12. natürlich.  Da die Maya damals so fortschrittlich waren, können sie nur von Außerirdischen abstammen/mit ihnen zusammen gearbeitet haben.  Am 22.12. kommen die Außerirdischen zurück und machen uns platt, damit sie auf ihrem Globus neue experimentale Lebensformen schaffen können ...



Btw., sollte der 22.12.2012 wieder mal ergebnislos verstreichen; muslimische Kalender prophezeien den Untergang im Jahre 2076.  Könnte hinkommen, zumindest für nicht Muslime, wenn deren Population weltweit weiter so explodiert.  XD


----------



## onslaught (23. Januar 2012)

Mein Kalender zuhause geht aber bis 31.12. also gibts bestimmt "Verspätung"


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2012)

Aber kein Wahrsager hat bisher Aussagen darüber getätigt, was 2013 passieren wird, alle haben sie die Hosen voll.


----------



## Schneepflocke (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

In Moment sieht es so aus: Stand 23.1.2012 8:41

Erdmagnetfeld STORM!
Solare Röntgenstrahlung MClass Flare.

Es hat eine stärkere Eruption stattgefunden (M8-M9)
Einschlag auf der Erde wird am 24 oder 25.1.2012 erwartet.
Problem: DAS ERDMAGNETFELD HAT AKTUELL STORM, dh. ist gestört.
Erholt es sich nicht , sehe ich ein großes Problem, wenn der nächste Einschlag kommt.

Quelle: SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids
.


----------



## Schneepflocke (23. Januar 2012)

Hallo, schaut doch auch auf Astronomische Nachrichten


----------



## Andrej (23. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber kein Wahrsager hat bisher Aussagen darüber getätigt, was 2013 passieren wird, alle haben sie die Hosen voll.


 
Es wird auch keiner was zu 2013 sagen,denn die,die es konnten wurden schon vor 500-1000 Jahren getötet.
Es beginnt eine neue Zeitrechnung,nach dem Slawisch-Arischem Kalender oder dem Maya Kalender die sind gleich soweit ich das weiss.Besitze selber einen dieser Kalender.

2013 werden wir genau so erleben,wie 2012.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (23. Januar 2012)

die erde wird erst dann untergehen, wenn sie kein bock auf uns hat


----------



## onslaught (24. Januar 2012)

> Es beginnt eine neue Zeitrechnung,nach dem Slawisch-Arischem Kalender oder dem Maya Kalender die sind gleich soweit ich das weiss.Besitze selber einen dieser Kalender.



Interessant.
Soweit ich weiß benutzten die Maya im Alltag 2 Kalender. Den Mond-(Monats) Kalender, der ziemlich identisch ist mit unserem, für die Landwirtschaft, Aussat+Ernte. Dann den spirituellen Kalender nach dem sie ihre Rituale (Religion) feierten. Dieser hat aber ca. 50 Tage weniger als der Mondkalender. Daraus ergab sich daß nur alle 52 Jahre der Jahresbeginn der beiden Kalender auf den selben Tag fielen,
und somit für die Maya nun ein neues Maya Jahr begann.

Ich lasse mich gerne berichtigen


----------



## Andrej (24. Januar 2012)

Nach dem Slawisch-Arischem Kalender ist heute Montag der 4,den monat kann ich leider nicht übersetzen,das Jahr 7520 vom Tage der Schafung des Friedens im Sternentempel und es ist Sommer.\

Der Slawisch-Arische Kalender(*Google Übersetzer,könne Fehler auftauchen*)
Dieses Programm ist eine slawischer Kalender (oder ein Geschenk von *Kolyada*). Dieser Kalender ist in Russland vor der Einführung des Christentums und gegeben hat, ist ein riesiges Reservoir an Wissen und Weisheit unserer Vorfahren.

 Im Sommer des Jahres 7208 (1700 n. Chr.), war unsere alten Kalender von Peter dem Großen verboten, ein Dekret erlassen, alle alten Kalender, die zur gleichen Zeit auf russischem Boden gab es abzuschaffen. Er führte den westeuropäischen Kalender ein und  stahl damit dem Volk 5508 Jahre des Großen Erbes. Heute benutzen den slawischen arische Kalender nur die orthodoxen Altgläubigen. Mehr über den Kalender kann man in der slawischen-arischen Veden nachlesen.

 Das Programm wird verwendet, um die slawische-arischen Monaten und Feiertagen, sowie für die Umwandlung von Daten aus gregorianischen Stil in der slawisch-arischen anzuzeigen. Die aktuelle Version unterstützt nur den 52 Kreis des Lebens (1868-2012 v. Chr.). Das "Geschenk(Gabe) von Kolyada" ist für ein breites Spektrum von Anwendern in das antike Erbe von Russland, seine Kultur, Traditionen und Götter interessieren.

Ein Bild vom Kalender
http://www.perunica.ru/stranica/kalendar_files/Krug_Swa.jpg


----------



## Schneepflocke (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
X1 - X2 ist unterwegs.
Soll,zwar nicht direkt auf die Erde treffen, ist aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen.

SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids    Quelle

Mal schaun,
nach meinen Berechnungen spätestens am 28.1.12 17:45 Uhr


----------



## joraku (14. Februar 2012)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> die erde wird erst dann untergehen, wenn sie kein bock auf uns hat


 
Nein, sicherlich nicht - sonst wären wir schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr da.
Aber ob die Erde aufatmen kann, wenn wir uns 
a) vollständig ausgerottet haben oder 
b) die Erde aufgrund von Verschmutzung / Verseuchung / Rohstoffmangel verlassen mussten​wird eine andere Frage sein.


----------



## onslaught (14. Februar 2012)

> Aber ob die Erde aufatmen kann,



Sie kann, da bin ich mir sicher, sie wird prächtig erblühen, wie vor Beginn des Industiezeitalters. 
Reste von Zivilisationen sind schon einige geschluckt worden von der Natur (Angkor Wat als kleines Beispiel) und die 2 - 5 Mrd. Jahre bis der Sonne die Puste ausgeht, reichen gut um noch viele solch desaströser Zivilisationen zu schlucken.


----------

